# Der Fall Gustl M.



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gust...k-weggeraeumt-und-stillgestellt-a-868445.html

s.a.
http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zei...ahn-hypovereinsbank?google_editors_picks=true

s.a.




 


> Gustl M. wusste viel über dubiose Geschäfte von Anlageberatern der HypoVereinsbank. Die bayerische Justiz nahm seine Belege nicht ernst und ließ ihn in eine geschlossene Klinik sperren. Dort lebt er bis heute - obwohl ein interner Prüfbericht der Bank seinen Verdacht teilweise bestätigt.


Als Film wäre es unglaubwürdig.

Lesetipp: _on being sane in insane places_

oder:


> Oft hängt es nur vom Kontext ab, einen Menschen als närrisch oder verrückt anzusehen, wie die folgende von _Watzlawick_ erzählte Geschichte zeigt:
> 
> Lassen Sie mich als Antwort jenen merkwürdigen Vorfall erwähnen, der vor mehreren Jahren aus der italienischen Stadt Grosseto gemeldet wurde. Eine Frau aus Neapel, die in Grosseto zu Besuch war, wurde in einem Zustand akuter Schizophrenie ins städtische Krankenhaus eingeliefert. Da die psychiatrische Station nicht in der Lage war, sie aufzunehmen, wurde beschlossen, sie nach Neapel zurückzuschicken. Als die Männer der Ambulanz kamen und fragten, wo die Patientin sei, wurde ihnen gesagt, in welchem Raum sie warte. Als sie dort eintraten, fanden sie die Patientin auf dem Bett sitzend, vollständig angezogen und die Handtasche griffbereit. Als sie sie aufforderten, mit ihnen zum wartenden Krankenwagen hinunterzugehen, wurde sie erneut psychotisch, wehrte sich mit allen Kräften gegen die Pfleger, weigerte sich mitzukommen und zeigte alle Anzeichen von Persönlichkeitsverlust. Sie mußten ihr eine Beruhigungsspritze geben und sie zum Krankenwagen hinuntertragen, und dann fuhren sie mit ihr nach Neapel.
> Auf der Autobahn außerhalb von Rom wurde der Krankenwagen von einer Polizeistreife angehalten und nach Grosseto zurückgeschickt. Es hatte eine Verwechslung gegen. Die Frau im Krankenwagen war nicht die Patientin, sondern eine Einwohnerin von Grosseto, die ins Krankenhaus gekommen war, um einen Verwandten zu besuchen, der sich einer kleinen Operation hatte unterziehen müssen.
> ...


 
Aus der Ferne kann ich nicht beurteilen, was da an welcher Stelle passiert ist. Ein Urteil will ich also nicht fällen, das überlasse ich anderen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2013)

http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/s...l-mollath-wird-neu-aufgerollt_aid_942703.html



> Seit sieben Jahren sitzt Gustl Mollath in der geschlossenen Psychiatrie, vielleicht zu Unrecht. Nachdem sein Anwalt die Wiederaufnahme des Verfahrens beantragte, will die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg den Fall nun neu aufrollen.


----------

